# Middle-aged told to walk faster



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2017)

Middle-aged people are being urged to walk faster to help stay healthy, amid concern high levels of inactivity may be harming their health.

Officials at Public Health England said the amount of activity people did started to tail off from the age of 40.

They are urging those between the ages of 40 and 60 to start doing regular brisk walks.

Just 10 minutes a day could have a major impact, reducing the risk of early death by 15%, they say.

But PHE estimates four out of every 10 40- to 60-year-olds do not even manage a brisk 10-minute walk each month.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-41030630


----------



## Robin (Aug 24, 2017)

Judging by how many people I overtook on my way to the shops and back this morning (a lot, and not just the middle aged and elderly) I can believe that.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 24, 2017)

So 40-60 is middle aged? Glad that I'm out of the game then. Am I elderly?


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 24, 2017)

When I was young I heard a storey from a fella about how he had reached 100.  His answer after being in the war etc was to raise his heart rate EVERY day. Which is good


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Aug 24, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> So 40-60 is middle aged? Glad that I'm out of the game then. Am I elderly?



If you can remember Follyfoot your aged.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm going to look a long way down the road here.

Already we see smokers, drinkers, aged, obese, and now T2 Ds being publicly identified by the NHS as in some way not deserving proper health care. So, now we are seeing the early signs of those who don't exercise regularly being lined up for the same shallow categorisation.

The NHS really is becoming an organisation that sees itself becoming some sort of " catch net" for when physically fit  non drinkers and non smokers etc have an accident.

Obviously those who see themselves as physically fit will applaud this and see it as the only way forward.


----------



## Robin (Aug 24, 2017)

I can see where your road is leading, Bill, but turning the other way at the crossroads for a moment, isn't there a road that leads to a healthier population, and hopefully a knock on effect for the next generation?


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Aug 24, 2017)

Robin said:


> I can see where your road is leading, Bill, but turning the other way at the crossroads for a moment, isn't there a road that leads to a healthier population, and hopefully a knock on effect for the next generation?



Ofcourse there is, I'm not saying it's the wrong road
Thing is, with all the cut backs where will  it end ? That same advice has been given out for decades, what difference has it made ?? Difference now is they really do alter their (NHS) attitude by actually not treating those who fall outside their preferred vision the same way as those who qualify.

Where is the limit ? Say aged 72 ?? Grew up being fed low quality foods that contain processed garbage ? Crashed a car but was speeding ?? Had a liking  for beer and steak pudding ?? Was rubbish at sports so didn't bother ?? Has a bad BMI ?? Smoked ?? MY GOD SMOKED ??? Throw that diabetic smoker out now !!  

Next generations ? Yes, lets start teaching healthy eating in schools , what about the ones who's only cooked meal in a day is at school ? and during the holidays they don't even get that ?? While we are at it let's ensure schools have playing fields, radical eh ?
All those middle aged people who don't exercise indeed do invite problems, do they also invite some sort of inferior healthcare ? Or misguided public ridicule ?

Supposing they all did start exercising properly, in a decade will waiting rooms be less populated ? Waiting lists shrinking ? Chip shops going out of business ?? Cake shops all gone and replaced with carrot emporiums ?

Be brilliant to see some real drive and initiative on the subject of preventative healthcare, rather than pin pointing groups in the media in a crude attempt  to 
shame/scare/ bully people in a bid to do nothing but save money.

Now, where's my prescription test strips ?


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 24, 2017)

People want to park there cars so close to the shop door these days do they not ? You can not get close to the paper shop on a Sun morning


----------



## Amigo (Aug 24, 2017)

Robin said:


> Judging by how many people I overtook on my way to the shops and back this morning (a lot, and not just the middle aged and elderly) I can believe that.



You weren't on a horse though were you Robin?


----------



## Amigo (Aug 24, 2017)

It's a bit of simple health advice and not particularly surprising, shocking or controversial really. Does every bit of health advice now have to be seen in the context of a sinister Governmental conspiracy theory?

If my joints weren't knackered, I'd walk faster and I know I'd be better for it!


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Aug 24, 2017)

Amigo said:


> It's a bit of simple health advice and not particularly surprising, shocking or controversial really. Does every bit of health advice now have to be seen in the context of a sinister Governmental conspiracy theory?
> 
> If my joints weren't knackered, I'd walk faster and I know I'd be better for it!



No it does not on its own. Pity it follows on from all the other stuff about the aged,drinkers,smokers,obese,etc.

Who said it was a Govt conspiracy ?


----------



## Amigo (Aug 24, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> No it does not on its own. Pity it follows on from all the other stuff about the aged,drinkers,smokers,obese,etc.
> 
> Who said it was a Govt conspiracy ?



Everything about your post suggests there is a conspiratorial dismissal by the Govt (in the form of the NHS) to judge and penalise groups of people Bill. I understand your thinking behind that to some extent but this is simply an initiative, a suggestion that extra and swifter walking improves health outcomes. There's no suggestion that it's a mandatory instruction that would attract a penalty at A&E if people couldn't produce an exercise log. 
Sometimes it's simply about trying to keep people healthy and that's something we all end up paying for in the end. The Americans are getting into a health mess for exactly this reason...driving from shop to shop and unnecessary walking is seen as something rather odd.

Why is it such a terrible suggestion for those able to walk and improve their fitness? You've mentioned the need for initiatives on preventative health care. This is one...it's basic but it's a start and I'm going to try and do more walking. Ideally I could do with a dog...it seems to work wonders for some of the members on here!


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Aug 24, 2017)

Firstly, dumb as the current Govt is I doubt they would ever say the things that are appearing in the media re walking briskly for 10 minutes.

I see it it more as health governing bodies trying, again, to isolate certain groups who can then be pointed at by the general public and seen as an unnecessary drain on the NHS. As per drinkers,smokers,the old, obese etc etc. T2s are now heading in the same direction.

The NHS is already basing treatment on individuals lifestyles and has been for years. Due to the financial constraints placed upon them ( people can make their own minds up about that) the moves to point the finger at regular users of the NHS are becoming less subtle and more ridiculous by the day.

I refuse to accept that getting individuals to walk briskly for 10 mins a month, or even a week will make any noticeable difference to most people. I see it as yet another condescending insult to the ever picked upon overweight population. Imagine being an obviously obese person and be out walking around town tomorrow. What will they be thinking about what onlookers are thinking ? Today's crass media nonsense just heaps more self doubt on them, I see no good at all in that.

Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 24, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Everything about your post suggests there is a conspiratorial dismissal by the Govt (in the form of the NHS) to judge and penalise groups of people Bill. I understand your thinking behind that to some extent but this is simply an initiative, a suggestion that extra and swifter walking improves health outcomes. There's no suggestion that it's a mandatory instruction that would attract a penalty at A&E if people couldn't produce an exercise log.
> Sometimes it's simply about trying to keep people healthy and that's something we all end up paying for in the end. The Americans are getting into a health mess for exactly this reason...driving from shop to shop and unnecessary walking is seen as something rather odd.
> 
> Why is it such a terrible suggestion for those able to walk and improve their fitness? You've mentioned the need for initiatives on preventative health care. This is one...it's basic but it's a start and I'm going to try and do more walking. Ideally I could do with a dog...it seems to work wonders for some of the members on here!


Amigo...you can borrow Harry any time you like...we did almost three miles today..


----------



## Amigo (Aug 24, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Firstly, dumb as the current Govt is I doubt they would ever say the things that are appearing in the media re walking briskly for 10 minutes.
> 
> I see it it more as health governing bodies trying, again, to isolate certain groups who can then be pointed at by the general public and seen as an unnecessary drain on the NHS. As per drinkers,smokers,the old, obese etc etc. T2s are now heading in the same direction.
> 
> ...



Public Health England are a direct Governmental body Bill. 

The suggestion is 10 mins a day not a month and it most certainly could make a significant difference to the more sedentary who don't bother at the moment. I've no idea why obese people would be the object of ridicule because they're out walking. Aren't they supposed to go out? 

It's just a suggestion to help improve health and not mandatory or subject to monitoring. It would be worse if they encouraged people to sit around doing nothing.

I could do with an lend of Harry to be honest @Bubbsie. I wouldn't be impressed if he started getting frisky with passers by and other dogs though! Lol. Sounds like walking him has really helped your fitness levels. My mate lost loads of weight when she got a dog!  Having said that, I'd have struggled today. My leg has gone into a tight cramp which won't shift...becoming a big problem!


----------



## Robin (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm currently watching 24hrs in A &E and there has been an advertisement for this ten minutes a day campaign, featuring a bloke who is probably famous but I don't recognise him, slight paunch, looks a bit unfit, but by no means obese,( I don't think this is who it's necessarily aimed at), walking through various scenes ( including a hospital) saying how it could help your health.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> I see it it more as health governing bodies trying, again, to isolate certain groups who can then be pointed at by the general public and seen as an unnecessary drain on the NHS.


I think that the statistic that 4/10 people don't do more than 2 hours a year in exercise equivalent to 'brisk walking' isn't targeting a minority group, it's highlighting a transformation in which many people live their lives these days


----------



## Ditto (Aug 25, 2017)

I just saw that on the news.  It's aimed at couch potatoes, ie me. I'm not taking offence, I'm vowing to walk more and quicker? If you play music you walk quicker, you walk to the beat. I must play some rave.


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 25, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Public Health England are a direct Governmental body Bill.
> 
> The suggestion is 10 mins a day not a month and it most certainly could make a significant difference to the more sedentary who don't bother at the moment. I've no idea why obese people would be the object of ridicule because they're out walking. Aren't they supposed to go out?
> 
> ...


Well Amigo there is that possibility he may indulge himself in 'extra curriculum activities...but...a pocket full of his treats would be sufficient to distract him...I walk him as much as I can (and as much as his little legs will permit)...noticed the difference...we tend to do at least a couple of miles...all began with a short walks to the shops...before (to my shame) would think nothing of jumping in the car...now wouldn't dream of using the car for such a short journey...has improved my activity levels...my BG levels...but...also psychologically of great benefit...makes me feel positive... I have a few issues with joint pain... on those days I just do what I can...if we can encourage anyone to try a little more exercise...I have no doubt they will benefit enormously.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Aug 25, 2017)

Initiatives,    Yes , lets have some proper ones.

Employers, how many encourage their employees to use the facilities they have to keep themselves fit ? How many Employers have those facilities ?
How many incentivise their employees ? Say, any employee who uses a treadmill for 15 mins for four consecutive days can leave 20 mins early on the final working day of the week.
Or, councils, they could give out free/cheap vouchers for people to use leisure centres or swimming facilities, how many do that ? Next time your passing your local swimming baths see how much it would cost to take a family of four.If you have a local swimming baths.
How many organise free fitness sessions on council athletics tracks or organise free starter courses for those grossly unfit ? Why cant those unfit people get access to cycles at dirt cheap rates or even for free  for a limited time ? Why are vouchers for cheap healthy food not given out at such classes ? Football clubs, tennis clubs, rugby clubs etc at amateur levels could all be incentivised to be part of it,, why not ?
Because, it would require money, which means none of it will happen.

In the meantime we get those 20 second clips on news slots showing obese people, I totally agree that anyone who steadfastly refuses to get off their backsides is foolish and flirting with disaster. I do not agree that any sort of public shaming is the way to go. I do firmly believe it is the way things wil go and I find that demoralising, mainly because it will not work.

They seem to have finished with smokers now, having managed to get them to stand in the wind and rain, now obese people are in the spotlight. Will those do gooders responsible for the anti smoking drive be the same with fat people?
Will they target burger bars ? Will they get health warnings on cakes ? Will they go up to people who are eating chips in the street and lecture them ? No, I suppose they won't, not consistent are they ?

Thing is, larger cuts to health are on the way, so you should be asking yourselves who is next ? We've recently seen via studies that trying to be fat but fit likely harms the heart, also I posted a link recently to a study that showed that marathon runners run the risk of heart disease.
It's not as straight forward as some people think.

If a healthier population has a risk of costing 20p it will not happen. That is the reality of 21st century health care in the UK.

As if to prove the point, there's just been a report on telly re the  fact that children are at risk in the classroom due to the falling number of school nurses.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 25, 2017)

If anyone is looking for some incentive to increase their cycling, registration is now open for Cycle September. Prizes for individuals and workplaces, based on logged rides, not only commuting. www.lovetoride.net


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 25, 2017)

Perhaps we could concentrate on the positive aspect of the current advice...many people are unaware of the overall benefits of how 'just a ten minute walk' would impact on their overall health & fitness levels...I had no idea...after all ten minutes was nothing (for me) what good would that do...tried it...hmmn...okay manageable...repeated it...began to enjoy it...extended my walking...ten minutes is not prohibitive for most of us...there are of course those who would struggle due to mobility issues...however...for those of us who can walk for ten minutes...that should be encouraged...it is not an intimidating target (wasn't for me)...if the PHE said get down the gym...treadmill...circuit work...weights...jog...I would never have been tempted to even try it...I do not see this as an attempt to 'exclude' certain groups such a the obese...the disabled...the smokers (to my shame I smoke still)...I see it as an attempt to include those of us that were inactive...give us an achievable goal...make a real changes to our quality of life...not as some dark conspiratorial theory to withdraw treatment to those of us less fit/active than others (my opinion)...not in this instance...possibly we ought to give it a chance?


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 25, 2017)

Copepod said:


> If anyone is looking for some incentive to increase their cycling, registration is now open for Cycle September. Prizes for individuals and workplaces, based on logged rides, not only commuting. www.lovetoride.net


Copepod...currently really into my exercise bike...believe I would be dangerous on a real cycle...so I have to respectfully  decline the invitation...in fact the family find the prospect of me on a 'proper' bicycle hilarious...laughing out loud as I type...so at least this post has lifted the mood in the bubbsie household.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 25, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Copepod...currently really into my exercise bike...believe I would be dangerous on a real cycle...so I have to respectfully  decline the invitation...in fact the family find the prospect of me on a 'proper' bicycle hilarious...laughing out loud as I type...so at least this post has lifted the mood in the bubbsie household.


Sounds the right decision for you, and no doubt @Northerner will be along soon to mention his inability to cycle. However, it may be the nudge that helps some people get their bike ready to cycle more. 
No harm in a bit of humour, and use of an exercise bike, of course. A friend who was warned when he changed GP practices that he needed to lose weight to control his blood pressure, found an exercise bike was ideal, as he could pedal while keeping his ears open for his young children in next room. That was in addition to his commuting in the very bike friendly city of Cambridge. He didn't need blood pressure tablets, as actions were so successful


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Aug 25, 2017)

Amigo said:


> It's a bit of simple health advice and not particularly surprising, shocking or controversial really. Does every bit of health advice now have to be seen in the context of a sinister Governmental conspiracy theory?
> 
> If my joints weren't knackered, I'd walk faster and I know I'd be better for it!



"Governmental conspiracy theory", glad I never said that.

To put it into realistic context, there is no secret that those who smoke or are obese, or both,  will be viewed differently when it comes to waiting for surgery etc because they are seen as having less likelihood of a long life span afterwards.

There is an article in The Guardian today about the £250M cuts that 13 health trusts are trying to secretly implement. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 25, 2017)

Amigo said:


> It's a bit of simple health advice and not particularly surprising, shocking or controversial really. Does every bit of health advice now have to be seen in the context of a sinister Governmental conspiracy theory?
> 
> If my joints weren't knackered, I'd walk faster and I know I'd be better for it!


If your joints are knackered (love your technical term!) then non weight bearing exercise, such as cycling (get the  and gears right for you),which also gets you places, or swimming (not usually used for transport!) might be more appropriate.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 25, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> "Governmental conspiracy theory", glad I never said that.
> 
> To put it into realistic context, there is no secret that those who smoke or are obese, or both,  will be viewed differently when it comes to waiting for surgery etc because they are seen as having less likelihood of a long life span afterwards.
> 
> There is an article in The Guardian today about the £250M cuts that 13 health trusts are trying to secretly implement. Enjoy the ride.



Meanwhile...back in the real world there's two words missing in all this - 'Individual Responsibility'. I prefer to choose that option even though my health situation is pretty dire and no, 'I'm not particularly enjoying the ride' thanks. However, if there's anything I can do to maximise my chances, I'll take it. If it means a bit more walking then why not. I don't need patronising inducements from employers or the government and in this case the very simple message is 'get off your bum, walk a bit more and you'll do yourself a favour'. Not the health authorities or the Government but ourselves. 


Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Aug 25, 2017)

Absolutely, and more credit to you for that.

Not everyone is like that and need some encouragement.

I just don't think clips of obese people on the news does that.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 25, 2017)

Copepod said:


> If your joints are knackered (love your technical term!) then non weight bearing exercise, such as cycling (get the  and gears right for you),which also gets you places, or swimming (not usually used for transport!) might be more appropriate.



Absolutely right Copepod and I love swimming. Having cancer of the immune system however, swimming pools and changing rooms are mega risky for me but I take the risks nonetheless. Thanks for your interest,


----------



## Copepod (Aug 25, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Absolutely right Copepod and I love swimming. Having cancer of the immune system however, swimming pools and changing rooms are mega risky for me but I take the risks nonetheless. Thanks for your interest,


Are open air pools any safer, due to UV light on water? Indoor changing rooms probably have same risk, but some outdoor pools have wooden changing compartments. In my recent experience, Jesus Green pool (100 yards long!) in Cambridge. I'm going to try Ilkley Lido this evening, as they have cheaper rates for swims after 6pm on weekdays.


----------



## Amigo (Aug 25, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Are open air pools any safer, due to UV light on water? Indoor changing rooms probably have same risk, but some outdoor pools have wooden changing compartments. In my recent experience, Jesus Green pool (100 yards long!) in Cambridge. I'm going to try Ilkley Lido this evening, as they have cheaper rates for swims after 6pm on weekdays.



It's the unavoidable fecal matter in even the most well maintained pools Copepod. I do balance the benefits against the risks but I ended up in hospital after my last holiday with a severe infection. However I take all precautions possible and will still be swimming on my forthcoming holiday.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 25, 2017)

Amigo said:


> It's the unavoidable fecal matter in even the most well maintained pools Copepod. I do balance the benefits against the risks but I ended up in hospital after my last holiday with a severe infection. However I take all precautions possible and will still be swimming on my forthcoming holiday.


Yep, delightful pooing kids (and birds in open air etc) in swimming pools. As you say, balancing risks and benefits, plus and keeping mouth and nose shut at all times, is very difficult!


----------

